

Tools, Talent, and How-to for agile teams - jkush
http://www.assembla.com
I just signed up for an account with assembla and I am truly impressed. Besides the free SVN hosting they've got a bunch of other tools that'll be very beneficial to the project I'm working on. Has anyone else used this site?
======
jkush
I just signed up for an account with assembla and I am truly impressed.
Besides the free SVN hosting they've got a bunch of other tools that'll be
very beneficial to the project I'm working on. Has anyone else used this site?

